# **** traping bait



## redbonehound (Feb 28, 2008)

what works best for **** traping and rabbit i used sardens but it dont work no more and what do you use to trap a coyote and bob cat


----------



## Traper109 (Feb 11, 2008)

What works best for me is leftovers from the kitchen. Such as bread ,grapes, soggy cereal,apples,peaches,and anything eles you can think of. For yotes i use coyote urine but also use skulls from any big game animal. I also like to use mice beds for a a trench set. I cant trap bobcats so i cant tell you anything about them. Well i hope i helped. Traper109.


----------

